# Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond



## Teibei (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Maasfreaks !!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Karte für die Maas zugelegt, weil man ja immer häufiger von großen Fängen an der Maas hört.
Ich angel ausschließlich mit Kunstköder, hauptsächlich mit Gummifischen, und habe neben Seen schon den Rhein und die Mosel recht erfolgreich befischt.

Da ich mich aber an der Maas so gut wie garnicht auskenne und nicht weiß wo ich anfangen soll, wollte ich hier mal in die Runde fragen, ob es hier vielleicht Spezialisten gibt, oder Leute, die die Maas befischen und ein paar gute Stellen kennen. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben würde oder vielleicht bereit wäre mal ne Tour mit mir zu starten. 
Wollte am Sonntag vielleicht nochmal runterfahren, um mich mal "umzusehen".

Also, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann oder vielleicht Lust hat mich "Maasneuling" mal mitzunehmen würde ich mich sehr freuen. Mit Angelkarten bin ich voll ausgerüstet, hab also alles was man brauch.

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Mac Gill (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Hallo,
schau doch mal unter Was beisst wo -> Holland 
Dieses Unterforum wurde erst kürzlich erschaffen.

Die Maas zwischen Maastricht und Roermond ist natürlich riesengroß, wenn du die Maasplassen mit einbeziehst.

Wo kommst du denn her?
Zielfisch Zander, Barsch oder Hecht?

Fahr doch mal an einem schönen Tag an den Ufern entlang (z.B. in Wessem und Umgebung) Da siehst du immer zig Angler sitzen -> und die wissen warum :q

Selbst heute sassen unmengen von Sitzanglern entlang der Ufer, an denen wir vorbeigeschippert sind. (bis das Gewitter kam)

Buhnen, Hafeneinfahrten (Im Hafen selber ist meist eine Sondervergunning nötig) und Anlegestellen sind immer für ein Fischli gut.

Wenn du vor kurzem die Karte gekauft hast, hast du ja ziemlich viel Geld verloren -> ist ja immer ne Jahreskarte.


----------



## Mumpitz (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Hallo Thorsten!

Schau doch mal hier rein: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37626

Dort sind einige aus dem AB, vielleicht kannst Du ja noch ein Plätzchen dort ergattern.
Zeitlich werde ich es bis auf diesen Termin dieses Jahr sonst kaum noch planbar zum Angeln schaffen. Wenn Du aber was über das Gebiet bei Roermond hören möchtest, schreib mir eine PN, dann können wir auch gerne telefonieren (ist für mich deutlich angenehmer als schreiben, da ich meistens zwischen 11 und noch ein paar Stunden mehr pro Tag am Rechner verbringe)
Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Teibei (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Hallo!

Ja, ich fische auf Hecht, Zander Barsch!

Ich habe mir die Jahreskarte noch gekauft, weil ich am 13.11 mit ein paar Kollegen zur Maas fahre. da sind ja die "Raubfischtage" , wo auch die Spezies da sind.

Wir waren ja letzte Woche schonmal an der Maas entlang gefahren, und genau aus dem Grund, dass es soooo viel Wasser zu befischen gibt, wollte ich nachfragen ob sich jemand gut auskennt, um mir Tipps zu geben oder mal eine Tour zu machen.
Letzte Woche waren auch viele Leute am angeln, die haben wir aber nur nach nem angelgeschäft gefragt, und außerdem waren die am Stippen (in Häfen)


@ Mumpitz

hehe hab grad geantwortet und da hat sich dein Postimg noch dazwischengemogelt. 

Danke für das angebot! Ich les mir mal deinen Link durch und dann melde ich mich mal per PN bei dir! 

Fängt man zur Zeit auch noch in der Maas selbst oder nur noch in den Maasplassen?

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.


Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Mac Gill (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Angelgeschäft (meine persönlichen Favourites...)
-> Leo's Angelmarkt in Würselen
-> Jan Bergsma an der Feuerwehr in Kerkrade

Heute war ziemlich schlecht bei uns -> 3 Barsche und ein Minizander in der Maas an der Buhne in Wessem, vom Denkmal Richtung einfahrt zum See.
Wir waren zwar auf dem Boot, aber in ca. 3m entfernung vom Ufer -> also in Wurfweite.
Generell wir dem hörensagen zufolge sehr gut gefangen sowohl in der Maas, als auch auf den Seen.

Zu meinen Standardtips gehöhrt der weisse Twister seeeeeehr langsam am Grund geführt -> man hat zwar unmengen Hänger und Abrisse, dafür aber auch Fisch...
(Jigköpfe giesse ich selber und 100 Twister gibts für ca. 14 EUR)


----------



## Lachsy (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

mein persönlicher Favorit sind die plassen , wie der in Ool also oolderplassen. Dabei angeln wir mehr vom Boot aus. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Teibei (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Dank euch für all die Antworten!! |wavey: 

Da ich kein Boot habe, geht es mir in erster Linie um Stellen, die ich vom Rand aus beangeln kann. #c 

Ist die Maas denn ueberall gleich tief? Es gibt doch bestimmt auch etwas tiefere Stellen, an denen man vom Rand aus fischen kann oder?? 

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Teibei (3. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Hallo Jungs!

ich war wie gesagt am Sonntag an der Maas! Haben hauptsächlich Angelstellen  gesucht! Im Fluss habe ich 2 schöne Barsche von 35 erwischen können, aber keinen zander |rolleyes 

Lohnt es sich auch in den Maasplassen vom Rand aus zu fischen oder geht da ohne Boot garnichts?
Ist am Wochenende jemand in der gegend unterwegs der Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour hat?

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Tommy-Boy (14. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ab nächster Woche aus beruflichen Gründen für ein paar Monate in Maastricht wohne, überlege ich natürlich auch, dort mal ans Wasser zu gehen. Wo bekomme ich die Karten? Gibt es in Maastricht einen netten Angelshop?

Groetje
Tom


----------



## Znatok? (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

hallo allerseiz.die frage:ich besitze VisPas "Federatie Midden Nederland" und möchte am Maas (maaskanal) neben Roermond, Linne angeln.Soll ich noch ingredwelche schein mir besorgen und darf da nachts angeln?

Danke
Znatok?


----------



## Daniel .b (12. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Ja Einen schönen abend 
Ich will jetzt mit nem kollegen An der mars angeln gehen.
Für 3 tage und wir wissen nicht wohin kann einer abhilfe schaffen 
ich angel auch raubfische und andere ich suche eine stelle wo ich sowohl zander als auch andere(nicht raubtirfische)fangen kann .
Ich entschuldige mich sofort mal für meine rechtschreib fehler 

MFG: Daniel


----------



## CKBW (13. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas bei Mastrich oder Roermond*

Wie hier schon erwähnt schau mal im Unterforum Angeln in Holland/Belgien/Luxemburg. 
Da existieren genung Themen zur Maas, für Allgemeine Fragen kann ich dir die Seite Angeln in den Niederlanden empfehlen, da findest du Alle Infos zwecks Vispaß ( Angelschein für Holland) usw. 
Es gibt an der Maas viele schöne Stellen und Plätze an denen du sowohl Raubfisch und auch Friedfisch angen kannst, aber die müsst ihr selber finden, es ist wie überall und keiner wird euch seine Hotspots verraten. 
Ein kleiner Tip von mir Google Earth hilft sehr ;-) 

Mfg 
CKBW


----------

